

The 20 big questions in science - DanielBMarkham
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2013/sep/01/20-big-questions-in-science

======
lutusp
Apart from the fact that a number of the "20 big question in science" aren't
scientific questions at all, there's a rather silly claim about the Riemann
Hypothesis:

Quote: "An _apparent pattern_ within them – the Riemann hypothesis – has
tantalised some of the brightest minds in mathematics for centuries."

But prime numbers don't possess an "apparent pattern," and there's no evidence
for a pattern in either primes or the Riemann zeta function -- if there were,
we would be much closer to understanding primes. In fact, the article that the
linked article itself links to (i.e.
[http://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2010/nov/03/million-...](http://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2010/nov/03/million-
dollars-maths-riemann-hypothesis)) says "Prime numbers also have the annoying
habit of not following any pattern. 3,137 is a prime and the next one after
that is not until 3,163, but then 3,167 and 3,169 suddenly appear in quick
succession, followed by another gap until 3,187. If you find one prime number,
_there is no way to tell where the next one is without checking all the
numbers as you go_."

So, no known pattern. Reference:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemann_hypothesis](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riemann_hypothesis)

